
Fortnite is crushing the rest of the gaming business - felipemnoa
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/06/investing/fortnite-electronic-arts-take-two-interactive/index.html
======
ganoushoreilly
In the case of EA specifically It's not just fortnite, it's gamers frustrated
with their handling of multiple IP's. Battlefield, Battlefront (Star Wars),
combined with the anti lootbox backlash that's starting to hurt them. Almost
every major title they released was on sale within three weeks of launch for
more than 30% off. That's crazy.

